# How to Prepare for Pregnancy If you have MTHFR Mutation?



## macejaran (Apr 14, 2016)

If you have MTHFR gene mutation, then it will increase the risk of diseases like cancer and can even lead to miscarriage. There is no proper treatment available but by taking certain precautions, you can ensure to lead a healthy lifestyle and prepare for a pregnancy. A healthy diet and avoiding a few things can help you plan for your pregnancy in a better way.


----------



## Alvie (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello macejaran...

I just finished watching a wonderful and eye opening documentary series called The truth about cancer: a global quest.

They discuss epigenetics...where gene expression is controlled by environment....so as you said; diet and lifestyle play a huge part in whether those genes ever cause cancer to manifest. I truly believe this...and it is very empowering to know that we have control of our health...and not living in fear of what the doctors tell you about what they think is inevitable.


----------

